
Scientists Say Japanese Monkeys Are Having 'Sexual Interactions' with Deer - JasonFruit
http://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=571175252&rid=1002
======
stephengillie
Legend tells of a time before modern electronics, when humans would ride
horses in a vigorous manner, towards similar ends.

This sounds more like re-exploration of a cultural maximum than learned
repetition.

------
superquest
ummm ... uhhh ... here's the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3H-886XkN4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3H-886XkN4)

------
emerged
Jeez, everyone is getting busted for impropriety these days...

